# Grooming the ear hair - brushes? tips?



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Puppy looooves her regular brushings. Loves, loves, loves them. Loves the attention, loves to try to eat the hair







, loves to chew on the brush, loves.

But not the ear hair. She's got a long coat, and has that krinkly hair around the ears. Now that it is "blow out your coat, omg enough hair for a whole other dog every single grooming session" time, her ear hair is getting a bit matted.









She loves to have her ears pet/scratched/caressed/pulled - but not brushed.

We are anticipating a very ugly Ear Hair Cutting Session if we can't get this resolved. Since her widdle (okay not really) cuddly ears are adorable, we do not want to cut the Ear Hair. Only men should have to go through that, not princess puppies.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I use an undercoat rake on my coaties. If you get the kind with spinning tines it doesn't pull as much. 

I actually prefer my other rake, which has short stubby tines, but the spinning one is good for getting out tangles, especially in the really long hair at the back of their hind legs. You can also pinch the hair close to the scalp while you work which pretty much eliminates the pulling. Mine are not so fond of being brushed anywhere at their back ends, (tail, britches) but they both love anything on their head, neck, and chest, even the ears.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I just use the slicker brush on Nico's ears. I do it several times a week, because the fuzzies get all sticky and hard from the others' slobber while playing. I just tell him to sit still, grab an ear, and back brush to fluff it back out. 

Be sure to teach her this since she's still young. It's nice to know they can sit still for uncomfortable stuff. It really paid off for me since Nico actually got a bad cut on the back of his ear the other week so we had to go to the vet. He wasn't too bad when they shaved it and cleaned it out, and he sat still for me when I had to clean it and put on a special ointment 2x a day. Just the same, told him to sit and "gimme ear."


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I use a slicker brush on Kodee's ears, also. I like it b/c it gets the tangles out like a comb, only brushes it and makes it pretty at the same time. Poor dog - I have been taping and/or glueing one of his ears for weeks now. Since I have to do this all by myself (it's not really a one-person job, or it shouldn't be, anyway, but I am a one-woman show when it comes to Kodee Bear







) I give him a piece of raw chicken on the bone (he gets raw occassionally to supplement his Orijen), and that usually keeps him busy long enough for me to do what I have to. Sometimes it's brushing/grooming (I do short sessions frequently), sometimes it's nail trimming, sometimes it's ear glueing....but distracting him w/a piece of raw chicken (b/c the bone takes a while for him to devour, like maybe 4 to 5 whole minutes







) I can usually do what I have to do, as long as I don't take too long...


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: thaliasmomNow that it is "blow out your coat, omg enough hair for a whole other dog every single grooming session


know that feeling, and especially frustrating when you spend at least a good hour and then afterwards.....they get up to walk away, and hair is still just falling off in chunks!!! (hangs my head in defeat)


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Please don't cut the mats out with scissors unless they are far enough from the skin that you can hold your fingers between the mat and the skin! I'm a groomer and I've seen way too many dogs end up with big holes in their skin from owners trying to cut mats with scissors.









Try using a metal comb (google greyhound comb to see the correct kind to get) You can also use either a detangler spray for dogs or baby detangler, in a pinch cornstarch on a dry coat can also help loosen mats. If you can't tease the mat out, have a groomer shave it. I can usually shave these mats out without leaving a visible hole by lifting the untangled hair away and only shaving the mat. The untangled hair should cover it unless the mat is very large.

For future reference, use a slicker several times a week and always use the fine toothed part of the greyhound comb to make sure all mats are out. It is also important when you brush/comb to make sure you get to the skin, some owners will brush daily but very lightly leaving it beautiful on top but matted underneath.

I hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## CoreyCalor (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice,will take care of it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Slicker brush and fine-toothed metal comb. Sprinkle some cornstarch into the hair, work it into the mats, and it will help. If the mats are beyond brushing, DON'T try to cut them out unless they are far enough away from the skin that you can see what you're doing! If you do decide to cut them out, try working one blade of the scissors under the mat, then cut the mat into pieces--then try combing those out. If you have one of those letter openers with a blade in it, those work great. If she has mats that are right up against the skin, go to a professional groomer.


----------

